# Octomom



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What the heck, she's on most of our minds. Any thoughts about the situation?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ound: Oh boy, I can't WAIT to read the responses, hehe. All I can say from a medical point of view is she needs major mental help and should have received that before the implantation of all those embryos. I seriously question that doctor's competency. But then again where else do you see 16 year old children getting breast implants for their sweet 16 birthday :crazy:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone know who is paying for her new house? Is she going to let her Mom live with her after Mom loses her house?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I imagine that we will all be paying for her support...can't imagine the ethics of the doctor that would encourage her in adding children to her family which she already wasn't supporting.... How did she pay for this, anyway? It's expensive! She should have been taking care of the children she already had, first.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, Jan. Don't get me started!!!!!! First, I think the Dr. should lose his license. His response was that he didn't have the right to tell someone how many children they should have. Well, then let him take care of them. Where are his morals? I don't think CPS should allow those babies to go home with Octomom. She is definitely a few cards short of a full deck. I think we all have the same questions about her. Where did she get the money? From her college loans? Where are they all going to live? Who pays for the children she has already, especially the 3 with disabilities? Those poor 16 little kids.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is a story that brings out strong emotions from many of us. There are also multiple ethical debates arising from this story. I have no doubt there will be laws that result from her situation, such as how many embryos can be implanted at one time. 

The other side of this story is her "success" and continued fame results from the attention we give her. 

Regarding the house: I have only heard her mention it and am not sure at this time it really exists.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just keep thinking she must be crazy as a pet ****! :der:

I had 1 preemie----resulting in a special needs child that you love dearly,but drives you crazy at the same time. Anyone who could care for 3 or 6 or 9 needs sainthood. I'm not kidding. It is not that someone couldn't and people do,I'm sure.....but having special needs children in multiples makes you think she is totally whacked out.

It makes me angry and yet sad to think she was allowed to have all those children and how in the world she paid for it is beyond me. I can't afford to take any of my kids to the doctor for something minor. How in the world did she did it without a job?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Octomom, can you hear this??"


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Julie, sadly she doesn't have to worry about paying BECAUSE she doesn't have a job. We will pay and pay and pay. But for us it is only money. For those poor children who are going to have to struggle so hard to experience an even remotely normal life, that's devastating. 
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We knew something was up when it was just the doctors talking after delivery but I didn't expect all the twists and turns this keeps taking. She really shaped my thinking after we found out her Mom was losing her house and she spoke to her Mom on air so rudely. Seems to me she should be kissing that woman's toes for taking care of her and the kids that are in that house instead of telling her off. She gave me the opinion that the world was all about her instead of it being about how the heck she's going to deal with this. I think she saw a free ride and didn't expect the bad reaction she's getting. If she's so close to getting her....is it masters degree....then why not finish that and then go on with this crazy plan so she at least has an income?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think she believed she'd get a TV show out of this! The woman has emotional problems, it's so obvious. I saw Dr. Phil on The View yesterday, I never watch that but yesterday had it on, and he was saying she definitely has mental issues that need to be addressed before those children are released to her. From what he said I doubt the hospital will send them home to her. How would she transport all of those kids? Everything related to her and the kids would be a logistical nightmare!

I know what our grocery bill is every month, can't even imagine what hers will be when you add in formula and diapers.

Where is she getting the money to pay for manicures and Starbucks??? 

I could go on forever...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I think she is beyond mentally ill. She should do the right thing and give some of those babies up for adoption so they can have a chance for a good life. There are many loving people who could give those babies a great life. She will never be able to properly care for all of them on her own. 
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I hope social services will be lurking nearby in case this gets out of hand (which you know it will.) These children, sadly, should be split up and given to families who can take care of them.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Did anyone see her interviewed on Dr. Phil?

And this morning they were playing numerous 911 calls she's made (prior to the octuplets birth).

I hate to think about laws being put into place so that politicians are determining whether or not a woman can have a child but on a practical basis - SOMEONE should have stopped this woman a long time ago!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

It's sad for the children (and the mother), but I think they should be split up and given to good homes in order to get the care they need. There are SO many couples out there that could give them the love and attention that she can't possibly give. It will only be a matter of time before Social Services finds that she can't handle them all, and then puts them into the foster care system. Why not do it now while they are babies. They need to be held and nurtured NOW. That's easy for me to say....they aren't my babies. However, I would have never gotten myself in that situation. It's called "Consequences for your actions".


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Her situation is so scary! Dr. Phil kept asking her if she had a plan and she'd say she did but couldn't put it into words. Anyone who has ever brought home ONE baby knows how hard it is, I can't imagine dealing with one preemie with special needs much less 8 of them. There's no way she can possibly care for these children, such huge potential for abuse and neglect.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Octomom Hypocrisy
Four reasons Nadya Suleman drives us crazy, and why we're wrong.

Raina Kelley
Newsweek Web Exclusive
Mar 3, 2009 | Updated: 9:27 a.m. ET Mar 3, 2009
Just when you think the "Octomom" story has run out of tentacles, some new revelation jolts it back into the headlines. Last week, in an exquisite combination of smut and gossip, porn producer Vivid Entertainment offered Nadya Suleman, the infamous mother of newborn octuplets, up to a million dollars to star in an X-rated film.

Suleman turned the offer down, but that's not going to stop this train. The paparazzi follow her from Starbucks to the nail salon. Everyone who's ever known her has been on TV. Face it, Octomom is never, ever going away. This mother of 14 will become a staple of the gossip mags. A diet company will sign her up for the ultimate "body after baby" challenge. And I'm sure that someday we'll see her on "Celebrity Apprentice."

If this woman is going to be part of our everyday lives, like Lindsay and Britney and the rest, we should be honest about why she's there. Because, in truth, we created Octomom. With our glorification of bizarre behavior, we dare the emotionally needy to shock and appall us. And then we slam them. But are we seeing her clearly, or just addicted to feeling superior? Let's take a hard look at the four things about Suleman that ignite the most outrage. That way, the next time some knucklehead captures the national spotlight, we won't be lying to ourselves about why we're so interested.

1. How the @#$% did she think she could support 14 children without a job? And why do we have to pay for her craziness?
Consider this: Maybe Suleman thought she'd get a TV show. If I found out I was pregnant with eight babies, my third call would be to TLC. (The first call would be 911 for the resuscitation of my husband and the second would be to my shrink.) I mean, how do the beloved reality stars Jon and Kate Gosselin pay for their eight kids? Remember, neither Jon nor Kate had a job when they brought their sextuplets home. And I bet that TV money helps out if you, like Discovery Health Channel stars the Duggar family, have 18 kids.

As for the use of "our" money, it is common knowledge that welfare and other programs such as assistance for women and infants (WIC), disability payments and food stamps are programs actually designed to use taxpayers' money to help pregnant women and children in need, right? There is no freak or idiot clause hidden within these programs. They're there to make sure American children aren't malnourished.

I know; it's unfair that Suleman's children are just as entitled to assistance as the children of people who don't creep us out, but let's not forget, they didn't decide to come into the world this way. And besides, Suleman isn't the only one who's getting "our" money for behavior we disapprove of—bank bailouts, anyone? And many of the institutions that got the first chunk of cash under the financial rescue plan haven't even answered requests from the federal government asking what they've done with the money. At least we know that the worst Suleman can do is buy a whole lot of empty carbs and some dairy with all those food stamps.

2. She wants to be Angelina Jolie!
Consider this: I want to be Angelina Jolie, too. She's rich, famous, charitable and unbelievably beautiful. What's not to like? Her boyfriend is Brad Pitt. And she is one of the miniscule numbers of parents who could afford to quit their jobs and raise 76 kids or buy a house right next to a film set so they can see their kids at lunch. I know we don't like to hear it, but money does make the work-home balance thing a lot easier.

3. The woman misused IVF fertility treatments and wound up with eight babies at the same time, and she has six more kids under the age of 7 at home.
Consider this: Cable news and newspapers have been flooding us with experts on how many embryos should be implanted in a woman and so on and such. And while the cost of IVF is usually mentioned, most of these experts conveniently forget to mention how few states "force" insurance companies to pay for IVF treatment.

So the question really is how many embryos would you ask to be implanted if you had a history of miscarriages and limited funds? Odds are that you'd pick more than one; only 11 percent of IVF procedures in this country involve a single embryo. Let's remember that Jon and Kate were already the parents of twins when they rolled the fertility-treatment dice and wound up with sextuplets. That's just an order of magnitude different from Octomom.

And that's the beautiful and exasperating thing about America—our democracy gives people the freedom to have as many children as they want. All we can do is rant and rave while we watch them on TV.

4. Is the porno offer a creepy testament to her Angelina Joliefication, or what? 
Consider this : We are all, each of us, one national scandal away from being offered a million dollars to star in a skin flick. Asking the iniquitous and infamous to do dirty movies is how the porn industry tries to stay relevant. Think of it as "Dancing With the Stars"—only naked.

Look, I don't like the Octomom situation either, and each new revelation shocks me all over again. Suleman, just like Dr. Frankenstein's monster, has come to symbolize the ill that arises when humans delve into the realm of creation. Hungry for knowledge, glory, fame and power, Dr. Frankenstein never paused in his quest to create life to consider the consequences of his actions, nor, it seems, did Suleman—when deciding that six was not enough.

Now we're all snickering and feeling superior, but this could be a real tragedy for at least some of those 14 children, who face lifelong emotional and physical challenges that go beyond money. Suleman should be a warning to us: by sensationalizing her, we're inviting more trivialization of the most sacred aspects of humanity. In Britain, a terminally ill woman is selling her death on a reality program. If it's ever broadcast in the U.S., we'll probably slam that woman, too. But trust me, we'll still watch.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe they should start a Bachelorette season with her. Wonder who would show up...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Perhaps John Wayne Bobbit?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, we cross-posted.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Practically speaking, I wonder:
1. How she goes to the bathroom. I can't pee without one of my 3 banging on the door.
2. How does she get groceries? First, how does she get there (bus?), and second, what does she do once she's there? Anyone who has ever seen me in any store with my 3 probably leaves laughing or shaking their heads. It is not a really pleasant experience to have one of the boys think they can ride under the buggy and the other think that it would be cool to do wheelies with it while I'm trying to decide what salad mix to buy. 
3. How does dinner work? I like to have us all at the dinner table for meals. How big is that freaking dinner table? Or how many tables do they have? Or did they buy stock in the tv tray companies?
4. Baseball, soccer? Ballet, piano? I know the babies are still babies, but if the kids are going to participate in any sports or lessons of any sort, I can't even imagine the logistics of getting them where they need to be.
5. Does she sleep, ever? I can't imagine the babies will all be on the same schedule for feedings, etc. 

I know this was all self-inflicted, but while people go back and forth debating the morality of hers and the doctor's decision, I can't help but wonder about the every day stuff...how in the hell is she going to do it?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The woman is a nut! The whole story just makes me sick. 
When DH and I got married 20 years ago we planned to have children. It didn't happen so, despite the fact that our medical insurance didn't cover infertility treatments, we had treatment anyway and paid out of pocket. $11,000 later we finally decided that enough was enough. It just wasn't meant to be. We looked into adoption only to find that it was going to cost in the neighborhood of $10,000. We discussed becoming foster parents but neither of us could stand the thought of sending a child back to a bad situation just because some child protective service person thought that it was a good idea. We'd have probably ended up absconding with the kid and living on the lam. So, long story short, we have pets instead of kids. 
The fact that this woman did what she did just makes me sick. The fact that the media glorifies her makes it worse. The fact that she thought she'd make a mint is a really sad statement on our society. The fact that my tax money will go to support her and those children, instead of my own children makes my blood pressure rise to dangerous levels!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm the youngest of 8 kids and I know how crazy our house was. When we'd go grocery shopping sometimes my mom had 3 carts full of food and all of us almost never went anywhere all together as it took 2 cars. My dad was a policeman and we didn't have much materially but we had a happy home with loving, and most-likely crazy, parents! Later in life my mom said it was so incredibly hard sometimes and we were spaced out over 15 years. This woman has no idea what she's in for.

Kim-We had a big a$$ table that we all sat at! Big kid next to a little kid and it worked but we never once went to the grocery store all together! LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know I will catch flack for this -- but I think that she is truly trying to be a good mother. obviously she is unbalanced to even do this, as she obviously never thought it through. But.. I am so sad that people are just attacking her instead of trying to help. The bottom line is she needs some mental health help , but more she also needs monetary help, help with the babies, houseing etc. I dont feel the answer is to swoop in and take all her children away, but to set up a way for her to be able to raise her children, and get some mental help and succeed. Granted, someone needs to figure out how to get her to do a tubal! I feel for the children and in all the film I have seen, it does appear that she loves her children, and they love her! 
it is so sad to think that she needs so much help, yet all everyone does is criticize, and stomp on her - even going so far as to say she wants to look like Angelina Jolie - when there are children to care for. 
Just my opinion/


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What people will do for their 15 minutes of fame is just disgusting. Clearly she is mentally unbalanced to say the least and I think the doctor should lose his license. I can't imagine how she would ever be able to take care of 8 special needs children plus the older 6. There is a huge potential for abuse/neglect and at least some of the kids need to be adopted. I am also shocked by her plastic surgeries and her obvious obsession with Angelina Jolie. She now looks so much like her, apparently she has money to pay for that...sigh. I feel sad for those poor children.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The scary part is that she will get lots of help from large corporations because they'll get publicity. My 11 year old son said they were talking about it at school and he said, "Some company like Gerber is gonna give them tons of free food and diapers." (I know he's not quite right but this is coming from a kid.) He then said, "Why don't they give the food and diapers to babies whose families are homeless?" How was I supposed to answer that question? I told him that I hoped they DID give food to homeless families. He then said, "I hope that lady doesn't end up homeless with all of those kids." Even middle school kids are talking about this. The whole thing is so sad.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> We knew something was up when it was just the doctors talking after delivery but I didn't expect all the twists and turns this keeps taking. She really shaped my thinking after we found out her Mom was losing her house and she spoke to her Mom on air so rudely. Seems to me she should be kissing that woman's toes for taking care of her and the kids that are in that house instead of telling her off. She gave me the opinion that the world was all about her instead of it being about how the heck she's going to deal with this. I think she saw a free ride and didn't expect the bad reaction she's getting. If she's so close to getting her....is it masters degree....then why not finish that and then go on with this crazy plan so she at least has an income?


On one show they said if she finished her degree, she would only make about $40,000 a year. That is just a drop in the bucket. I think she should put the eight up for adoption. Think about the kids first. I watch Jon and Kate plus eight once in a blue moon. It makes me tired just watching their day. There is no way she can do it finacially or emotionally. Period.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I too, am convinced that she loves every single child and is trying to give them each all the attention she can potentially give them. I don't question her motherly love for them at all. But there is only so much one can do as a single parent of 14 kids without money and help.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure... I question her motherly love considering that she never even took care of the first 6 kids before the 8 arrived. Her mother did everything, from what I've heard. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Also, as to her rude comments to her mother... I don't agree with her at all (and would take her kids away from her, but that's just me), but her mom was the one that started with the mean comments by saying that she wouldn't be there anymore when her daughter came home from the hospital - basically saying that she was going to abandon the kids and her daughter. Now, I don't blame the mother for saying that - I would totally do the same thing! - but I can see why her daughter would be really pissed off over that comment and would say horrible things back.

I do think this woman is mentally ill and should not be allowed to raise her children, and I use that term very loosely as just carrying them in the womb and abandoning them to be taken care of by your mother is not what I would call "motherly" at all. And as far as us having to help her for the sake of the children, I think that's a little much because honestly these kids would be better off without her. Did you know she ALREADY has $55,000 in credit card debt? Though I would be more than willing to help out those kids (it's not their fault their mother is psycho), I wouldn't give her a dime, personally, and I think those kids would be a million times better off without her.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have only watched a single show about her (I got kind of sick after that and was fed up). From that single show I watched, I was unaware that she was not taking care of her kids 'at all'. The impression I got, was that she lived with her mother who helped her out* a lot*. That to me didn't mean that she didn't care for her kids. Like I said, I've only watched one show and this will probably not change.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I wanted to add that if she were a sane person, I would find her selfish and irresponsible. But because I know that she is mentally ill, I repeat that she should have been treated for her mental illness before even thinking about implanting any embryos whatsoever.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree Maryam. Like Laurie, I believe she loves all of her children and wants only the best for all of them. Unfortunately, I also believe she has some serious mental/emotional problems and is incapable of understanding the repurcussions of her actions. I also believe, that as much as people criticize, they will step up and make sure these children are cared for, whether with her or if adopted/fostered. She has already been offered free, in-home care - which she turned down because they wouldn't agree to participate in a reality show.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm the youngest of 8 kids and I know how crazy our house was. When we'd go grocery shopping sometimes my mom had 3 carts full of food and all of us almost never went anywhere all together as it took 2 cars. My dad was a policeman and we didn't have much materially but we had a happy home with loving, and most-likely crazy, parents! Later in life my mom said it was so incredibly hard sometimes and we were spaced out over 15 years. This woman has no idea what she's in for.
> 
> Kim-We had a big a$$ table that we all sat at! Big kid next to a little kid and it worked but we never once went to the grocery store all together! LOL


Wow! Your holiday family get togethers must be fun! Are there any multiples in your family? Your mom must be a very special lady.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam, I agree . . . you have to wonder how long she has been like this and if her parents were aware of her mental problems. I also saw where she had altered her appearance over the years to look differently. Mental illness is SO difficult to treat. And unless someone commits you, it is often very difficult to get the help.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I just would like to know how "standard" it is to implant so many embryos.

My cousin was implanted with "6" and she ended up with twins. From what I understand
they were given the choice because every time they implant the cost is very high.

I think it is going on more than most doctors are saying.

Too bad for the kids but I agree she needs a lot of help and hopefully she will get the help for the children. I was sorry she turned down the offer from Gloria Alred and
I think it was called "Angel????? -


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

*Good article*



> If this woman is going to be part of our everyday lives, like Lindsay and Britney and the rest, we should be honest about why she's there. Because, in truth, we created Octomom. With our glorification of bizarre behavior, we dare the emotionally needy to shock and appall us. And then we slam them. But are we seeing her clearly, or just addicted to feeling superior?


I have to agree with alot of this article, Amy. I also think that we need to look at how situations like these mirror the times we live in: Excess, greed, addiction to sensationalism. I am no more or less appalled by this woman's situation than I am of most sad stories of child neglect or parental craziness. It's just on a grander scale. Because of the bizarre nature of her situation, she will probably get the help she needs and the children will as well. For all their sakes, I sure hope so.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was not aware that she denied the offer from Gloria and the nurses who were willing to come and care for the premies! Now, that was not a smart move, but then again, all along, she has not made great decisions which have resulted in big problems!!

I guess my point, as a parent, is that once these babies are here, you can bitch and moan about the decison to have them all you want, the issue is , that they are HERE. They need the care and love that they deserve, and I feel that this woman should have the right to be involved in some way, as their mother! I truly believe that she loves them, but does not see beyond that - which is very sad. 
I also am a true believer that the minute the media gets involved, you will hear all sorts of things. Do we REALLY know what the mother thinks? I personally would never ever abandon my kid, or grandkids. Do we REALLY know that "she wants to be like Angelina"?? I just feel that most of the media is looking at everything EXCEPT - the fact that the kids are here - can't change it, can't send them back, and the priority should be how to care for these children and get their mother some mental care!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I can't help but wonder about the every day stuff...how in the hell is she going to do it?


She can't do it by herself and I doubt there's a person out there that could. I think that's where a lot of the outrage comes from. We worry that the children won't get proper care. I don't care, give them WIC, give them money if you feel the need, give them a home, give them toys, but the one thing that can't be given is time and attention that a parent can give and should give.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> I wanted to add that if she were a sane person, I would find her selfish and irresponsible. But because I know that she is mentally ill, I repeat that she should have been treated for her mental illness before even thinking about implanting any embryos whatsoever.


Why is it that adoptive families are so carefully scrutinized but not people who want to do IVF?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> It didn't happen so, despite the fact that our medical insurance didn't cover infertility treatments, we had treatment anyway and paid out of pocket. $11,000 later we finally decided that enough was enough.


((((((((((((((((((Susan)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Wow! Your holiday family get togethers must be fun! Are there any multiples in your family? Your mom must be a very special lady.


My mom was incredible, she passed away 6 years ago from Alzheimer's, we all say she lost her mind on purpose because of all the crud we put her through!  We kinda have a sick sense of humor.

No multiples in our house, just lots of little Catholic kids!

We're having a family reunion this summer and it will only be the second time we've all been together when it hasn't been a funeral or wedding.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> I'm not sure... I question her motherly love considering that she never even took care of the first 6 kids before the 8 arrived. Her mother did everything, from what I've heard. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Also, as to her rude comments to her mother... I don't agree with her at all (and would take her kids away from her, but that's just me), but her mom was the one that started with the mean comments by saying that she wouldn't be there anymore when her daughter came home from the hospital - basically saying that she was going to abandon the kids and her daughter. .


I don't think the Mother is going to abandon her from what I heard but this woman is worn out. She's had her life turned upside down by the media, she's losing her house because of her daughters bad decisons, she's watching 6 young children and is worn out...she's not a young squirt and even if she was, 6 little ones could wear anyone to a frazzle. She found herself in a fishbowl because of her daughter. I feel she has a right to her anger. Heck, even my inlaws are ticked at her for impacting _their_ lives because of the circus at the Kaiser clinic/hospital that they go to
Has Octomom had plastic surgery? I hadn't seen that. Are there any before and after pictures of her?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Google her Jan, I'm sure you'll find some photos of her. She was attractive before but now she just looks odd. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Google her Jan, I'm sure you'll find some photos of her. She was attractive before but now she just looks odd. I feel sorry for her.


http://janetcharltonshollywood.com/...before_and_after_plastic_surgery_20090211.php
I don't know...I don't see a difference but then again I don't think she looks anything like Angelina Jolie either. I read where plastic surgeons say she's had her nose, lips, and cheeks done but unless someone pulls their face tight like Joan Rivers I guess it goes over my head. Then again the dr's saying this might be looking for their own 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Dr. Phil was on the View discussing this and he brought up the point that for the 8 newborns - they alone will require *64 feedings a day*. Oy Vay! Not to mention the other 6 kids. He said the woman who had 6 babies had a team of 50 people a week who helped her. Seriously.

He also said he doubts the hospital would let her take them home if it were possible at this point in time.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Dr. Phil .


I like him about as much as I like Gloria Alred. They want a camera and money.
I remember years ago when that 747 went down in Cerritos, Ca. The big name attny in Ca that was always all over the news at the time contacted a gal who worked for me because her house was one that was totalled in the crash. She was happy that someone cared and would fight for them so she called them back. They said that the only cases they were taking were the ones where someone died or lost a limb and didn't have time for her 'little' case.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I like him about as much as I like Gloria Alred


I agree completely! I think he was on there because he did an interview with the mother. I just must like train wrecks of all sorts.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When you see him or Gloria Alred on TV you want to yell, "Look away, look away!!!"

I had a fender-bender last summer in the parking lot of our orthodontist and the guy was Gloria Alred's cousin!!! Luckily he didn't try to sue me!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> the guy was Gloria Alred's cousin!!!


:fear::bolt:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am finally getting caught up on this thread! Whew! 

I'm not sure how far back it was or who posted about the reality tv shows Jon and Kate plus 8 and the 18 and counting shows....but I did want to say something about those 2 particular families.

Jon and Kate both worked,Jon with computers and Kate was a nurse(both before and after the 6 were born). Kate gave up her nursing job to care for the children. 

18 and counting---the family of the Duggars is quite different and unique. I'm not sure of their religion,but they believe that God controls how many children they are given and that they are to accept each child as a gift from God. These children are not all the same age,and the older ones help with the younger ones. They are home schooled and religious beliefs are one of the top priorities. They have commercial properties they rent out.

How do I know this? I watch both shows regularly and they actually say this stuff.

These reality shows are very much different then the Octomom. First off---they are MARRIED couples. They are not living off of the state with welfare and all of that. There children are NORMAL children......all of them. None of these shows has children with disabilities as Octomom already has at home in the first 6(I'm not sure how many of the first 6 have disabilities)....but the one thing I can say....taking care of 1 child with a disability is hard. The hardest job you'll ever have...the more you have the harder it will become. We couldn't even take Robbie out of the house for 2 solid years! I'm not kidding. Other then a doctor appointment,he was not to be exposed to anyone's germs. My other 2 kids had to strip off their clothes and wash their hands before even entering the main living parts of our house. We did not know he had a disability (formally) till last year. All doctors said he would catch up developmentally.
For 7 years they have told us that.:frusty:  :frusty: 

I wish her well and wish more for her kids,but I think her desire to look like a famous person and have a reality tv show should be nixed and she needs a reality check instead. I honestly do not feel like even her and her mother and whatever family she has(providing they step up to the plate) could care for this many preemies and the 6 at home given that some of the first 6 have disabilities. Each baby needs a nurse themselves round the clock.....

I just can not believe she wasn't required to have counseling before the plastic surgery she had and before all the fertility stuff she did. That could of screened her out of all of this.Sad....very sad.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Nadya Suleman*

I have to agree with what you said, Julie.
My husband and I have raised one child with a disability and she is now 26.
It was extremely stressful and difficult raising her and looking back, I don't know how we did it. We also have other children, but all together, they didn't require what it took to raise our Kathleen. 
Julie, like you, we had hopes that she was just delayed and would eventually 'catch up". Perhaps, your son will.
(Actually, our daughter is now doing ok , given her abilities, and is generally happy)

So I don't understand how this mother is dealing with with the 6 children she already had, who have been diagnosed with disabilities, let alone thinking of how she'll parent the Octuplets, some of whom will likely have disabilities.
Yes, it is a very sad and troubling situation.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

A thought just popped up in my head: what if they take away (some) of her kids and she doesn't get mental help and ends up getting more embryos implanted to 'replace' the babies that were taken away?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie, I agree with you 100%. The Duggers don't ask for any handouts because they chose to have 18 children. They support themselves and the children are well educated. Same with Jon & Kate. I'm sure the funds from the tv shows help very much, but you do what you gotta do. I also think everyone on the forum wishes well for those poor Octomom children. That is why we are so outraged by the whole thing. I wish I could see that doctor face-to-face. He'd get more than an earful from me. And I still think since he got those kids in that mess, he should support them.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe if they made the doctor liable for the children's expenses, more doctors would think twice before doing this again....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I honestly don't think Octomom is a fit mother, period, from all the evidence. and she is in fact mentally ill. And using these innocent children to fulfill her own insatiable need to be needed. I do think all of the children should be taken from her, or esp. the newborns. I was a children's advocate in juvenile court for many years, and everything about her makes my skin crawl. 

I do enjoy Jon & Kate very much, such cute kids doing a great job raising their family. I don't like the Duggars at all, but at least they are responsible mature adults and they've a right to their beliefs .


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> I have to agree with what you said, Julie.
> My husband and I have raised one child with a disability and she is now 26.
> It was extremely stressful and difficult raising her and looking back, I don't know how we did it. We also have other children, but all together, they didn't require what it took to raise our Kathleen.
> Julie, like you, we had hopes that she was just delayed and would eventually 'catch up". Perhaps, your son will.
> ...


Nan,
I am happy to read that your daughter,Kathleen, is doing so well now and is happy. I pray my Robbie will do well enough to experience life as an adult,in his own way...you know being able to live on his own,someone to love him,etc. He was diagnosed with autism at a moderate level which is scary and there is just such a huge range in autism that we have no idea what to expect,what we can hope for etc. He does talk(alot actually),but not really "engaged" in conversation. We still find ourselves lucky that he does speak though,given that alot of children with autism do not.

I do worry for the Octomom as the odds are against her with her preemies. Of all the chatter on tv about her,I have never actually heard at what week the preemies were born. Do any of you know? They looked eerily familiar (size,machines,tubes,billy glasses) as my lil' man was in the photos I have seen. It absolutely brings make memories----oh Lord,does it ever. My guy was born at 29 weeks and was 2 pounds 9 oz. and then went to 2lbs.3oz. I would imagine her babies are slightly younger in gestation,given the pure number of them etc. I was told back in 2001 that babies born under 28 weeks had a lower survival rate and babies at 25-26 weeks were not likely to live. I was actually sent home at 24 weeks to monitor kicks because they were absolutely sure he was going to die in utero. If I made it to 26 weeks,he would have a chance,and 28 weeks would be best. I know there must be advancements by now--but I just pray for her that the babies do not have disabilities. They probably will not know this though for a few years to come. Up until age 5-6 Robbie was just a regular kid with developmental delays chalked up to his premature birth. I knew it was something more,but nothing could be found. He is 8 now and just last fall had the autism screening. You never know----but it is very very common (I was told) that preemies will get bleeding in the brain due to oxygen levels resulting in celebral palsy (brain damage) among all sorts of other things. The medical costs will be outrageous. In 2001 Robbie born at 29 weeks with a 3 month hospital stay was a quarter of a million dollars. I would suspect given a slightly less gestation period....and rising medicals costs that these babies could easily be half a million each BEFORE they go home......hope she has good insurance(we did-but it didn't matter  ) Of course--this is all just chatter,as I am not aware of the actual age the babies were born at.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Julie--your story is one of courage. Thank you for sharing. I believe the Octomom's babies were born at 30 weeks.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Nadya accepts help from Angels in Waiting.
Finally, I hope someone can help these children. She previously turned them down.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_world/2009/03/09/2009-03-09_octomom_nadya_suleman_agrees_to_roundthe.html


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Cheryl for the info. Any extra time in utero is certainly a plus....30 weeks is still eerily familiar to me(close enough,I guess)....I just pray those babies don't end of up with disabilities like my Robbie. It is extremely hard to deal with,even with just 1.....

I seen on tv that she did accept help from Angels In Waiting now and evidently her Dad? bought her a bigger house for 500,000.00 and perhaps she is getting her "ducks in a row" now as soon the babies will be coming home. I heard that 2 are now ready. I can't imagine what she was thinking having that many children,but I bet in about 6 months or less,she will have her uh-huh moment and things only get more difficult as they get older and start getting mobile and into things.

I think I know why God only gave me one at a time!ound:


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not in her shoes and there's certainly lots to be said about the decisions she made and the decisions made by her doc. My biggest concern are her kids, all of them. When these kids are older and they look back on this time, what will the impact of all of this media attention have on these children? Their lives are made into a circus. What will they feel like when the google the word, Octomom, and read the headlines and see their own faces? How will the kids in school treat them?

Many familes and single parents can't even afford one kid and the expenses that go along with it. Regardless of the decisions made by any of us in our own family situations, babies need help, kids need help, families need help. WE all need help.

I don't have any kids, but maybe I'll give a mom a call today and ask if there's anything she needs from the store or drop of some diapers and formula at a food bank. 

Thank goodness there isn't a price on love or we'd all just whither and die.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Three of her older children have disabilities that entitle her to state funds, I don't know what they are though. Any sane person would not have had more children when she already had enough to deal with at home. I have NO sympathy for her but I sure do for the children. I have 3 healthy kids and sometimes feel there isn't enough hours in the day to give them all what they need and get my own things done, and they're older. I just don't see how this situation can turn out well, sadly.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The state will help some Ann for the children with disabilities--but it certainly isn't enough at least here,to even pay for the care and things they need. Unfortunately I know this all too well.

I certainly pray her kids will all be loved and cherished and pray they do not end up with disabilities. It is a difficult road-----


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Julie-Please don't take what I said the wrong way, if she's entitled to the funds to help her children then by all means she should accept them, I would. Parents of children with disabilities have my respect and compassion, I don't know that I could manage what you do in a day.

The point I was trying to make is just that she already had so much to deal with and now she has more children. It seems impossible that her kids will all get what they need from her as their mother and that saddens me for the children.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> The state will help some Ann for the children with disabilities--but it certainly isn't enough at least here,to even pay for the care and things they need. Unfortunately I know this all too well.
> 
> I certainly pray her kids will all be loved and cherished and pray they do not end up with disabilities. It is a difficult road-----


She's in So Ca where they're broke and I think special ed teachers are being cut in the school system. Someone told me any teacher with less than 2 years on the job was laid off because they can't afford them. Medical care should be pretty easy for her to get because she has Kaiser and Ca has some great facilities in her area. 
We haven't seen much of her in the news lately which is good because they only go nuts when things are bad. Maybe this Angel program is really helping and maybe the mom is getting the mental help she needs. I hope so.
Julie, you're a special lady :hug:
One of my girls had what her dr called the worst case of violent ADHD he'd ever seen in his career. Man, that was one heck of a daily challenge and she still deals with some issues but she's got the biggest heart of gold of any person I know. I'm so proud of that beautiful woman. She put in a lot of hard work on herself to get where she's at.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Julie-Please don't take what I said the wrong way, if she's entitled to the funds to help her children then by all means she should accept them, I would. Parents of children with disabilities have my respect and compassion, I don't know that I could manage what you do in a day.
> 
> The point I was trying to make is just that she already had so much to deal with and now she has more children. It seems impossible that her kids will all get what they need from her as their mother and that saddens me for the children.


Oh no Ann---I understand what you mean....:hug:

I think different states do different things? or the help is more or less depending on where you are? I don't know first hand any of this--but my Mom works for a school system in Illinois and they do alot more for special needs children at least in her area over mine.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> She's in So Ca where they're broke and I think special ed teachers are being cut in the school system. Someone told me any teacher with less than 2 years on the job was laid off because they can't afford them. Medical care should be pretty easy for her to get because she has Kaiser and Ca has some great facilities in her area.
> 
> One of my girls had what her dr called the worst case of violent ADHD he'd ever seen in his career. Man, that was one heck of a daily challenge and she still deals with some issues but she's got the biggest heart of gold of any person I know. I'm so proud of that beautiful woman. She put in a lot of hard work on herself to get where she's at.


I always hate to read of special education teachers being cut. 

That is great news about your daughter Jan. I'm so happy to read she is doing well and "rose above it" as best she could. It warms my heart. Everything is such an unknown with my Robbie man that I hope one day I can say that too. Right now we just get through one day at a time.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So Cal is not cutting special ed teachers...*

Special education is federally mandated. It is the teachers and the counselors who are being cut. They are eliminating class-size reduction, art, music, and physical education. Assistant Principals are going too. Wish we could eliminate some of the huge costs associated with all those administrators...but that is just what it is. So Cal schools are often falling to disrepair because many of the schools are old...and we have so many needs here.

What really irks me is that she was at Disneyland with two of her kids, my friend was photographing her as he was there just two days ago. And the next day Knotts Berry farm. Then buying fast food and sugary soda for the kids at a drive-through...and then spending $1,000 on cosmetics. Somewhere she is getting some spending money, hopefully it was not donations intended to care for her little ones. Who was caring for the rest of her children while she was living the life of the rich and famous being photographed by Paparazzi...

I have only one child and it is quite a job. All of my income goes for her school, her counseling, and her tutoring in math. She is a highly emotional and extremely bright child with minimum special needs...and it is a big amount of work. I love her and give everything from the heart. It is my dogs who keep me sane at times! Kids take, they aren't supposed to give back as I think this poor gal is hoping will happen. I think she is has the expectation that her parents and the world owe her something. I have never once heard her speak of personal responsibility of what her part in any of this is.

I was a school counselor but my job was one of the first to go a few years ago. With so many kids truly needing special services, it makes me nuts to see someone waste much-needed funds meant for her children. If she is on disability for a back injury, how is it that she can go on roller-coasters and water rides. Argh.

So many of my friends in Southern Cal are losing jobs when they have paid taxes and worked very hard for many years. What about the doctor who got this whole thing going? Why doesn't he have to pick up some of the tab?


----------

